# Question about Tapering, doubles vs singles



## poekoelan (Jan 1, 2013)

Let's say we have a double tapered bandset. The bands are 1" wide on the fork end and 3/4" on the pouch end. That's a quarter inch taper from end to end. Now let's say we want to make a wide, single folded set that is the equivalent of the double set. What would the dimensions be?

My first thought was that we would just double the dimensions of the double set. So that would mean one band on each side that is 2" wide on the fork end and 1 1/2" on the pouch end. Only problem is that it ends up being a 1/2" taper from end to end. Whereas the double set has a 1/4" taper from end to end.

Is my thinking correct on this? What would the proper dimensions be for the single set in order to make it the equivalent of the double set?

Thanks


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Fold the bands in half before you attach them. When you make your single set 2" x 1.5" x L and fold it in half down the length of the band, you have a 1/4" taper.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

You doubled the bands. The relationship is still the same between both ends. Same taper. The numerical relationship between both ends hasn't changed. 3/4 to 1 inch is a 3 to 4 taper. 1 1/2 to 2 inch is a 3 to 4 taper. Forget the 1/4 inch . It doesn't define the taper. The relationship between both ends of the band is 3 to 4.


----------



## poekoelan (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks guys. Looks like my first thought was right


----------

